
Terminating Cisco's founders - terpua
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/cisco-founders
======
aston
On one hand, sucks to be pushed out like that. On the other hand, Sequoia
really helped grow that company to something huge. And leaving the company
with mega millions has to soften the blow some.

